# Good CO2 system under 50 bucks



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Can anyone recommend a good CO2 system, one that preferably can work with yeast fermentation rather than refills that cost money, which is cheap, durable and proven to work?
I'd use it in at most a 20g tank.
Thanks!

I've looked at some DIY projects but I got fairly discouraged when I saw how complex it can get with diffusers and such.
How about this kit?
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=14711&N=2004+113779+22734

This one got me thinking. I already have a Hagen Elite Mini pump, could I just come up with a basic DIY CO2 system to which I would add the Hagen at the very end of the tube at the bottom of the tank? Would that make for an adequate system?
How would I know if I'm pumping too much or too little CO2? I'd hate to have a system that's inefficient or dangerous for fish.


----------



## Sowilu (Jul 16, 2007)

I have one of this:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/Product/Prod_Display.cfm?pcatid=8981&N=2004+113779

I got if of off ebay for only $14 including S&H. I don't know how good it works though because my tank doesn't have any plants yet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

For the cost of the packaged yeast systems, you could make your own DIY system and save some money. I'd use a small powerhead to diffuse the CO2 into the tank. Setting up a DIY system isn't too complex. Just follow the instructions on a website such as this one: http://www.plantedtank.net/articles/DIY-Yeast-CO2/7/. 

For a 20g tank I'd use 2 2L bottles. Juice or Gatorade bottles are best IMO because of their flat bottom (less risk of falling over). The juice bottles I use are around 1.8L or similar. 

DIY doesn't normally produce enough CO2 to harm the fish.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Sowilu keep me posted how yours works please.
JustOneMore20, thanks for the info.
Using a small powerhead, how would that be different from attaching the small submersible pump I've mentioned in the system? I figured since I have it and don't use it, might as well!
The pump basically has an airline tubing connector and mixes the waterflow with whatever you attach to it, in this case the CO2 tubing. I figured it'd be good enough?

Also, wouldn't using a 1gal container be roughly the same as using 2x2l bottles? What's the difference besides the fact that I'd have 3.78 litres instead of 4? I've got some gorgeous 1gal jugs with wide flat bottoms in which I had tea and I've been using for my PWC.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

> JustOneMore20, thanks for the info.
> Using a small powerhead, how would that be different from attaching the small submersible pump I've mentioned in the system? I figured since I have it and don't use it, might as well!


Sorry, missed the part about the pump in your post. :chair: Yes, that should work fine. Actually the Red Sea CO2 thing you linked to comes with a submersible pump and since its basically DIY in a fancy package, it would probably save you a good amount of money to just DIY.



> Also, wouldn't using a 1gal container be roughly the same as using 2x2l bottles?


That would be fine....alot of people have the 2L bottles lying around (or in the refrigerator ), so I just always recommend them. 1g would be fine too though if its what you've got.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Awesome! Well it looks like I have absolutely everything I need around the house except the yeast!
-drill for the hole
-aquarium silicone
-1gallon jug
-airline tubing
-gang valves as a bonus
-small pump
Anything else?
Still open to suggestions for commercial CO2 systems just for reference.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2007)

Add a check valve to the list to prevent the siphoning of tank water into the jug.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

If I have small spots of brown algae that seems to be kept in check by the other plants, does this mean that I have enough nutrients and shouldn't worry about CO2 injection?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Not necessarily. Diatoms are almost never directly related to plant health. 
All planted tanks will benefit from co2 injection....
Age of tank would be helpful to know. Most plants will thrive for up to 2 weeks before you see deficiencies unless your tank is extremely deficient.
Emmersed growth will die off quickly submerged........


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Tank is about 6 months old, however most plants have been replanted in the last 2 months. I transferred them from my pond where they were being choked by algae. A bunch of crypts, they are and some Java Fern.


----------



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

I now wonder, after reading several articles, if CO2 injection will make a difference at all! The thing is, I've noticed that now, after a good 2 months of being in the aquarium, some plants are starting to droop and pale. So I figured CO2 would do the trick. I mostly have crypts in there, actually most plants should be low-light plants. As a substrate I used pool filter sand. Light? Well, for the most part just natural light that gets in the room. I also have an under the desk 8w fluorescent light I picked up from Menards and which I use on the top of the aquarium, mostly for looks, really. Sounds like it's completely inadequate for any plant-wise lighting conditions.

I can't use ferts because the inverts in the tank. Snails, shrimp. So after how long should I see if the CO2 is making a difference or not, assuming I'm diffusing adequate amounts?


----------



## jlspitler (Jul 29, 2007)

ok on this diy what size bottle wouldi use for a 75 gallon tannk. thanks


----------

